# Windham Weaponry AR-15



## Not_Fur_Friendly

So, I am looking into getting an AR and our local shop stock the Windham and its CA leagal. Anyhow, Have any of you purchased, owned, or shot one? Looking for feedback. Already know about them used to being (pretty much) Bushmaster. Dont know much other than that. Thanks.


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Don't know much about that particular gun but I have read good reviews about them, I have always wondered what makes an AR CA legal?


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

The laws dont make ant sence. The biggest thing is a Bullet Button. Some how it only allows 10 round clips. There are some other particular details as well but im not versed in them. Im lucky that I found an AR platform in CA! My buddy has the S&W M&P/R AR platform w/Bullet Button and it too is CA Legal.


----------



## bones44

You guys have some screwed up laws for sure ! Windham has good reviews from some of the articles I've read. Smith & Wesson has some nice guns too. I have a M&P 15-22 22lr in AR platform and have zero issues with it. Good luck !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote

I think CA is the only state worse than IL for the gun laws.


----------



## Antlerz22

BondCoCoyote said:


> I think CA is the only state worse than IL for the gun laws.


 Dont think so, you dont have to have a foid card, and pistols are allowed for residents---I think. But the two states are like husband and wife.


----------



## BondCoCoyote

I stand corrected. Just died a little inside now that I know IL is the worst.


----------



## Antlerz22

BondCoCoyote said:


> I stand corrected. Just died a little inside now that I know IL is the worst.


 Heres a link thats real informative. http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=altavista&va=concealed+carry+states+map


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Antlerz22 said:


> Heres a link thats real informative. http://images.search...arry+states+map


Skimmed thru it a little and that confirmed it! I couldn't look at it anymore, too depressing.


----------



## Antlerz22

BondCoCoyote said:


> Skimmed thru it a little and that confirmed it! I couldn't look at it anymore, too depressing.


 Ok I researched my research heres the latest..http://www.usacarry.com/national-right-carry-reciprocity-act-2012-introduced-us-senate/


----------



## CO204yoter

what the hell is a bullet button


----------



## bones44

I've looked into the Windham a little more and they offer a full and transferable lifetime warranty and they're made in the U.S. Always a good thing. Lots of good reviews on various sights.


----------



## Hidden556

I have the WW Vex-ss. It's the only AR I have and the only one i will ever buy. Great rifle great service. Thumbs up to windham weaponry!!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

CO204yoter said:


> what the hell is a bullet button


its a small device to make it so you need a tool to remove the mag. You can use the tip of a bullet or a stick. They sell a little plastic tool you use to push the button in to remove the mag.........friggen stupid. They sell a magnet addition on ebay for $20 and it sticks to the button and all you do is press it and the mag falls out........stupid law.


----------



## youngdon

It's purpose(dreamed up by some anti gun moron) is to keep a psycho from running through multiple magazines in a hurry.....


----------



## fr3db3ar

youngdon said:


> It's purpose(dreamed up by some anti gun moron) is to keep a psycho from running through multiple magazines in a hurry.....


As always there become work arounds. Like the magnet button mentioned. Stupid law. But then again California doesn't really like guns. Thus the reason for making a mfgr send in a sample copy of every caliber/finish of every gun to be approved for sale. It's easier to ban guns if the mfr doesn't want to sacrafice a few to the comifornia gods.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Well!! Here it is. A few add-ons and to the range I went. All I had for a scope was a Tasco 3x9. I was able to keep a 1.5 moa. I expected better. Could be me, could be the federal ammo, could be the god awefull trigger. Glass can wait, trigger cant. So I ran through 100 rounds in about an hour and had some great fun. While at Cabelas I bought a die set and small rifle primers. I have some 60gr Vmax that my 22-250 didnt like. See if I can get it moa. Anyhow, it was worth the wait but wish the trigger wasnt so stiff. It breaks good, just gotta put some extra squeeze on it.


----------



## bones44

Nice ! Getting it broke in may help too. Been looking forward to seeing it. Enjoy !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22

what caliber is it? Looks nice, a new trigger like you said could make all the difference.


----------



## youngdon

It's marked .223/5.56 on the lower and in CA you no doubt have to stick to that caliber.
Tom is right that trigger may break in a bit, but to be honest stock AR triggers are notoriously bad.


----------



## bones44

Definitely Don. The part that stinks is the price of even a decent one. I know several.guys from Mihigan who always send their stuff to one guy and for 50 bucks they basically have a new trigger. Still haven't done anything on my R15 but I'm used to the trigger.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

